# Trenbolone ace for mass gains?



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi everyone,

It seems that the saying goes that Tren should only be used when cutting. But what about gaining muscle mass on Tren? If your calories are high, will tren not add mass? i am little bit confused. Everyone says they gain strength but no mass on tren.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

arthuroarti said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It seems that the saying goes that Tren should only be used when cutting. But what about gaining muscle mass on Tren? If your calories are high, will tren not add mass? i am little bit confused. *Everyone says they gain strength but no mass on tren*.


Not sure who 'everyone' is but they are wrong.It's like saying you can't gain mass on test prop,it's just a different ester.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

DIET determines whether you are cutting or bulking. Not gear. You can cut/bulk on ANY form of AAS.

Tren is a brilliant steroid for either. It's highly anabolic and gives great strength gains. People may associate it with cutting as it doenst retain much water, plus it helps you become more vasuclar and pumped.

So yes mate, tren is top choice for mass gain.


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

gduncan said:


> Not sure who 'everyone' is but they are wrong.It's like saying you can't gain mass on test prop,it's just a different ester.


you are so right. sounds illogical to say tren can't add mass


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

Big_Idiot said:


> DIET determines whether you are cutting or bulking. Not gear. You can cut/bulk on ANY form of AAS.
> 
> Tren is a brilliant steroid for either. It's highly anabolic and gives great strength gains. People may associate it with cutting as it doenst retain much water, plus it helps you become more vasuclar and pumped.
> 
> So yes mate, tren is top choice for mass gain.


but is it true that you have to eat more calories when bulking on tren? Let's say on test cycle to bulk you need to eat 3000 calories? Will you need to eat more than that to start gaining on tren? Also, with a sound diet ( aimed to gaining ), what are the typical gains for tren?


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

arthuroarti said:


> but is it true that you have to eat more calories when bulking on tren? Let's say on test cycle to bulk you need to eat 3000 calories? Will you need to eat more than that to start gaining on tren? Also, with a sound diet ( aimed to gaining ), what are the typical gains for tren?


No, not really. I'd say no matter who you are though, 3000kcals wouldnt be enough for an optimal bulk. Just eat big mate everytime you bulk. Forget about what gear your using.

All i can say from my own experience with tren.....side effects are pretty crazy (love them though), strength gains are AMAZING, physical condition just improves totally, look and feel ****ing amazing on the ****.

Cant beat tren imo. Enjoy


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

arthuroarti said:


> but is it true that you have to eat more calories when bulking on tren? Let's say on test cycle to bulk you need to eat 3000 calories? Will you need to eat more than that to start gaining on tren? Also, with a sound diet ( aimed to gaining ), what are the typical gains for tren?


There is no such thing as 'typical gains' mate thats an unanswerable question how can anyone predict someone elses gains?If you eat well and train well you will get bigger and stronger that's about as good an answer as you can get.

Why would you need to eat more cals on tren as opposed to test?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

it has an anabolic ratio of 500

it has an androgenic ratio of 500

How in the name of Christ can it not be good for adding mass.



arthuroarti said:


> Everyone says they gain strength but no mass on tren.


Thats probably everyone who eats about 100g protein


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

gduncan said:


> There is no such thing as 'typical gains' mate thats an unanswerable question how can anyone predict someone elses gains?If you eat well and train well you will get bigger and stronger that's about as good an answer as you can get.
> 
> Why would you need to eat more cals on tren as opposed to test?


sorry for the dumb question on the gains. That is really dumb, I understand. But the gains in lean mass tissue can be made. How much is all relative. But what when one compares deca and tren with regards to gains in muscle mass for example?

I read that Tren partitiones nutrients very well. Anecdotes claim that people ate 4000+ calories while on Tren and lost fat. I am not really into losing fat, but rather seeing the scale go up as much as possible. I am also not into recomping.


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

andysutils said:


> it has an anabolic ratio of 500
> 
> it has an androgenic ratio of 500
> 
> ...


LOL. I realize that my original post was dumb dumb. Forgive me for the noob questions. When on tren, how much protein per lb of bodyweight would you recommend? Also, typical calories when bulking are 18-20 calories per pound of bodyweight. Should it be the same when on tren?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

arthuroarti said:


> LOL. I realize that my original post was dumb dumb. Forgive me for the noob questions. When on tren, how much protein per lb of bodyweight would you recommend? Also, typical calories when bulking are 18-20 calories per pound of bodyweight. Should it be the same when on tren?


that wasnt aimed at you mate, just in general as many others think the same.

there is no per lbs of bodyweight or caloric scale, its complete bollacks that mate, all varies from person to person. Not really sure what all this bulking is either. just eat 300g+ protein per day and you will gain.


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

andysutils said:


> that wasnt aimed at you mate, just in general as many others think the same.
> 
> there is no per lbs of bodyweight or caloric scale, its complete bollacks that mate, all varies from person to person. Not really sure what all this bulking is either. just eat 300g+ protein per day and you will gain.


I understand what you mate ) But I always thought that one has to be in a caloric surplus to build muscle. Surely eating 300+ grams of protein is important when on AAS, but there are also fats and carbs. As I am aware, if the surplus is too large= muscle + fat gain, too small- you won't build muscle even if you eat 300+ grams of protein


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well seeing as it is used by farmers and vets to beef up animals on low cals (economic reasons)

ofcourse it will add mass


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

arthuroarti said:


> I understand what you mate ) But I always thought that one has to be in a caloric surplus to build muscle. Surely eating 300+ grams of protein is important when on AAS, but there are also fats and carbs. As I am aware, *if the surplus is too large= muscle + fat gain, too small- you won't build muscle even if you eat 300+ grams of protein*


If i eat 300g+ protein a day and 2500 calories

or

If I eat 4000+ calories and 150g protein

Which one will see me lose muscle faster?


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

andysutils said:


> If i eat 300g+ protein a day and 2500 calories
> 
> or
> 
> ...


I'd suggest sorting diet before EVEN thinking of running an aas like tren mate really suppressive aas mate not to use light heartly.


----------



## Mills47 (Apr 11, 2012)

Looking for a bit of advice. Due to supply issues I will not be able to continue taken Tren for another week on my Tren/test cycle, will it be ok to go straight back on it once it arrives or will I go onto my pct phrase?


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Mills47 said:


> Looking for a bit of advice. Due to supply issues I will not be able to continue taken Tren for another week on my Tren/test cycle, will it be ok to go straight back on it once it arrives or will I go onto my pct phrase?


Get a better source!!! Plan yiu fcking cycles better if you can't carry on just go into pct and forget about rest of cycle... Next time plan it better not fcking half assed at the end of your day this is your life and your body don't be a Cnut about it lol


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

Mills47 said:


> Looking for a bit of advice. Due to supply issues I will not be able to continue taken Tren for another week on my Tren/test cycle, will it be ok to go straight back on it once it arrives or will I go onto my pct phrase?


it will be fine mate

are you using ace or enat?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mills47 said:


> Looking for a bit of advice. Due to supply issues I will not be able to continue taken Tren for another week on my Tren/test cycle, will it be ok to go straight back on it once it arrives or will I go onto my pct phrase?


Yes this will be ok



MacUK said:


> Get a better source!!! Plan yiu fcking cycles better if you can't carry on just go into pct and forget about rest of cycle... Next time plan it better not fcking half assed at the end of your day this is your life and your body don't be a Cnut about it lol


don't be an ass mate help the guy or don't answer......I am sure if I dig enough I could find some stupid ass posts from you at some point......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

arthuroarti said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It seems that the saying goes that Tren should only be used when cutting. But what about gaining muscle mass on Tren? If your calories are high, will tren not add mass? i am little bit confused. Everyone says they gain strength but no mass on tren.


Last year I used Tren Ace throughout my bulking cycles and made a weight of 240lbs at 5'5" so yes you can


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Yes this will be ok
> 
> don't be an ass mate help the guy or don't answer......I am sure if I dig enough I could find some stupid ass posts from you at some point......


Sorry mate I've had a beer but tren is a serouis aas mate don't want the guy to harm himself

But your right sorry mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

That's cool mate but Tren is no more harmful or serouise than any other steroid.........


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> That's cool mate but Tren is no more harmful or serouise than any other steroid.........


So tren isn't worse then var or prov?

Fair point though


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

MacUK said:


> Sorry mate I've had a beer but tren is a serouis aas mate don't want the guy to harm himself
> 
> But your right sorry mate


What makes it more harmful than any other steroid??


----------



## Mills47 (Apr 11, 2012)

Tren ace mate? It's the last 3 weeks of the cycle.

Yeah cheers for pointing out the obvious mac, supplier has been changed!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

So prov Is just as bad as tren ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MacUK said:


> So tren isn't worse then var or prov?
> 
> Fair point though





MacUK said:


> So prov Is just as bad as tren ?


Well you would not use Proviron for muscle gain so the comparison cannot be made, in fairness mate you tell us why you feel Tren is more serouise than Test?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Tren isn't even for humans.....


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Well you would not use Proviron for muscle gain so the comparison cannot be made, in fairness mate you tell us why you feel Tren is more serouise than Test?


Tren is more suppressive then test mate same as deca so shut will be worse

I'm not trying to compete knowledge with you Paul because my knowledge compared to yours is nothing. I'm just a school boy compared to you bud

Ive just noticed from personally experience I shut down a harder if I run test tren or deca over test only cycle

Tren is a lot more anabolic then test mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MacUK said:


> Tren is more suppressive then test mate same as deca so shut will be worse
> 
> I'm not trying to compete knowledge with you Paul because my knowledge compared to yours is nothing. I'm just a school boy compared to you bud
> 
> ...


It's not a ****ing contest mate I just asked you to clarify your post, Tren is no more suppressive than Deca yes it is more anabolic but that doe snot make it more serouise to be fair, I conceived my new baby boy whilst on Tren so not as suppressive as some might think.......

My point being if you are going to tell someone not to use something then at least give him a reason mate, not challenging you at all and like I said not a ****ing contest but explaining things help others to understand the answers some give.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> It's not a ****ing contest mate I just asked you to clarify your post, Tren is no more suppressive than Deca yes it is more anabolic but that doe snot make it more serouise to be fair, I conceived my new baby boy whilst on Tren so not as suppressive as some might think.......
> 
> My point being if you are going to tell someone not to use something then at least give him a reason mate, not challenging you at all and like I said not a ****ing contest but explaining things help others to understand the answers some give.


Agreed, fair enough mate


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

MacUK said:


> I'd suggest sorting diet before EVEN thinking of running an aas like tren mate really suppressive aas mate not to use light heartly.


thank you for stating the obvious mac  but i was actually putting the question to the OP, not asking it myself I already know which one is more important.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

andysutils said:


> thank you for stating the obvious mac  but i was actually putting the question to the OP, not asking it myself I already know which one is more important.


I know you do mate lol


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> It's not a ****ing contest mate I just asked you to clarify your post, Tren is no more suppressive than Deca yes it is more anabolic but that doe snot make it more serouise to be fair, I conceived my new baby boy whilst on Tren so not as suppressive as some might think.......
> 
> My point being if you are going to tell someone not to use something then at least give him a reason mate, not challenging you at all and like I said not a ****ing contest but explaining things help others to understand the answers some give.


 educating the masses rather than leaving negative remarks/comments is why forums like these need folk like you


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> That's cool mate but Tren is no more harmful or serouise than any other steroid.........


 Well Tren is known to cause some serious mental sides *in some *people....it is well reported, even on UKM. For that reason alone I would say it's far more serious than say Test. Risking your mental well-being and relationships for a bit of extra muscle is serious...maybe not for you but for me at least.

With that said any other steriod can cause some nasty sides outside the norm....had a mate who landed in hospital from Test E.


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

andysutils said:


> that wasnt aimed at you mate, just in general as many others think the same.
> 
> there is no per lbs of bodyweight or caloric scale, its complete bollacks that mate, all varies from person to person. Not really sure what all this bulking is either. just eat 300g+ protein per day and you will gain.


 Don't forget the carbs and fats!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

peanutbob69 said:


> Well Tren is known to cause some serious mental sides *in some *people....it is well reported, even on UKM. For that reason alone I would say it's far more serious than say Test. Risking your mental well-being and relationships for a bit of extra muscle is serious...maybe not for you but for me at least.
> 
> With that said any other steriod can cause some nasty sides outside the norm....had a mate who landed in hospital from Test E.


 mental sides to taking any steroid is person dependant, tren is no different as long as the person uses within his tolerances, just because you suffer from it does not make it more risky for all......i know plenty who have real issues with Oxo or Dbol but in general people use them with no issue......

as for your mate and Test E did he land in hospital with an infection?


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> mental sides to taking any steroid is person dependant, tren is no different as long as the person uses within his tolerances, just because you suffer from it does not make it more risky for all......i know plenty who have real issues with Oxo or Dbol but in general people use them with no issue......
> 
> as for your mate and Test E did he land in hospital with an infection?


 Agree...although in my opinion Tren is more known to cause mental sides than any other AAS. I myself have not used it....not for any specific reason though...just want to keep an extra card up my sleeve for later on.

My mate who ended in hospital was due to breathing problems...caused by sever anxiety...that could have been a result of high estrogen although he gets on fine with Dbol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

peanutbob69 said:


> Agree...although in my opinion Tren is more known to cause mental sides than any other AAS. I myself have not used it....not for any specific reason though...just want to keep an extra card up my sleeve for later on.
> 
> My mate who ended in hospital was due to breathing problems...caused by sever anxiety...that could have been a result of high estrogen although he gets on fine with Dbol.


 you haven't used Tren?? ok pop back and give me your opinion on it once you have used it then......

The Test E was not the issue for your friend it was the injecting of a steroid that was the cause of the anxiety which is pretty common for some who inject steroids.........maybe injecting is just not for him


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Personally I cant bulk on tren simply because it screws up my appetite and I struggle to get the calories in.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> you haven't used Tren?? ok pop back and give me your opinion on it once you have used it then......
> 
> The Test E was not the issue for your friend it was the injecting of a steroid that was the cause of the anxiety which is pretty common for some who inject steroids.........maybe injecting is just not for him


 With all due respect mate...all my training partners have used it and most of them turned into a right tit....to the point where one nearly assaulted his own mother and girlfriend. But I guess that counts for nothing. It's like saying that if you never smoked pot you won't know how harmful it could be or not...seeing people everyday around you destroying their lives counts for nothing.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Matt2 said:


> Personally I cant bulk on tren simply because it screws up my appetite and I struggle to get the calories in.


 Parabolan does not have this effect have you tried this?



peanutbob69 said:


> With all due respect mate...all my training partners have used it and most of them turned into a right tit....to the point where one nearly assaulted his own mother and girlfriend. But I guess that counts for nothing. It's like saying that if you never smoked pot you won't know how harmful it could be or not...seeing people everyday around you destroying their lives counts for nothing.


 so they just used Tren on cycle or they stacked it with other drugs?

but i never said no-one has mental issues i said the majority do not and that any steroid can give issues to anyone, just because your training partners are dickheads when they are on it does not mean it is a more dangerous steroid.......


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Parabolan does not have this effect have you tried this?
> 
> so they just used Tren on cycle or they stacked it with other drugs?
> 
> but i never said no-one has mental issues i said the majority do not and that any steroid can give issues to anyone, just because your training partners are dickheads when they are on it does not mean it is a more dangerous steroid.......


 They did stack it with test....although they got on fine with just test, test/dbol, test/deca.

If you say it's no more dangerous then would you recommend it to someone for a 1st or second cycle?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes as long as they used the appropriate amount for their tolerance and muscle mass......that is where many fail, for example my last cycle i uses 228mg of Tren per week and i am 200lbs onstage at 5'5" tall many use double that if not triple that dose and yet their muscle to height ratio is much less than mine........abuse any steroid and you will get side effects


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Parabolan does not have this effect have you tried this?
> 
> so they just used Tren on cycle or they stacked it with other drugs?
> 
> but i never said no-one has mental issues i said the majority do not and that any steroid can give issues to anyone, just because your training partners are dickheads when they are on it does not mean it is a more dangerous steroid.......


 Is Parabolan not just tren with a different ester? I have only tried Tren A but am not sure how having a different ester would help.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is but its the speed of Tren A that can cause some of the side effects like appetite and insomnia........i get neither on Para but suffer from both on Tren A


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Yoshi said:


> Get a better source!!! Plan yiu fcking cycles better if you can't carry on just go into pct and forget about rest of cycle... Next time plan it better not fcking half assed at the end of your day this is your life and your body don't be a Cnut about it lol


 Very helpful :thumbdown:

Sounds like you need some people skills, or at the very least stay off the Tren


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

gymfreak2010 said:


> educating the masses rather than leaving negative remarks/comments is why forums like these need folk like you


 The forum could do with more moderators, empathetic ones that have the time to challenge such behaviour


----------



## iwannabebig (Aug 29, 2015)

can confirm appetite through the roof on tren.

^^^ and yes people get roasted just because they ask dumb questions, how else are they going to learn if they dont ask

inb4 google


----------

